# New to me C-40



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

My new to me C 40. After 100 miles I have some thoughts. I now know why Colanago owners love their bikes so much. I have never ridden a carbon fiber bike that felt so good and handles so well. Accelerates like my cat being chased by the neighbors dog. Agile as the cat too but not twitchy. Stable and responsive. It makes me fill like a much better rider than I am. For decades I have been a steel bike guy. Now the Colnago is my first choice even though it itsn't the best fitting bike I have but it's close enough. Especially on a hilly ride. Wow! 16 lbs on my bathroom scale and I wasn't even trying to build a light weight bike. It just happened. OK. I had my eye on the scales when I got the wheels but that's it. 
The frame, fork and headset came together from ebay. The rest was picked up on that popular auction site too. Record 10 speed. Record carbon seat post. Had to use a shim. Easton composite stem and alloy bar. Those trick Campy Eurus wheels. 
This is the first bike I have built in a decade and I'm not enthused with the threadless head set idea. The old quill stems are so much better looking. Speaking of stems, what is a good source for a stem that has -17 degrees. I need one that is parallel with the top tube. And I'm still trying to get used to all those logos.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice bike!! Oval Concepts makes -17 degree stems


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

RJohn said:


> And I'm still trying to get used to all those logos.


I think the logos will grow on you. But that tape shouldn't.:thumbsup:


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I think the logos will grow on you. But that tape shouldn't.:thumbsup:


I was wondering about that tape myself. My lady friend has even named it la tigre. LOL.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Still my favorite ride, although I have not yet tried a C50 or Extereme Power. Also one of the most durable carbon frames ever made. Have fun with it.


----------

